# مقالة اعجبتني



## abue tycer (6 أكتوبر 2010)

​
اللغـــــــة العربـــية وتـــدريس العلـــوم​​​
الدكتور جميل حمداوي

[SIZE=+0]*1- *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*ماضــــــي اللغـــة العربــية*[/SIZE]*:* [SIZE=+0]كل من يتصفح أوراق التاريخ العربي والإسلامي سيبقى حائرا مشدوها أمام التراث الغني الزاخر الذي أدهش العالم وما يزال إلى يومنا هذا طوال تسعة قرون من العطاء والإنتاج في ميادين شتى واختصاصات مختلفة[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وكان كل ذلك بفضل عاملين أساسيين وهما[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]: [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]اللغة العرببة والدين الإسلامي[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]ففي العصر الجاهلي، كانت اللغة العربية لسان الشعر والإبداع الفني والمتجسد في المعلقات العشر وشعر الصعاليك ونصوص المفضليات والأصمعيات وجمهرة أشعار العرب ومختارات الشعراء والنقاد[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وأصبح هذا الشعر مصدر أساسيا لكل الأشعار العربية بعموده الفني المطبوع وعروضه الخليلي الموهوب[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وتميزت اللغة العربية في حضن هذا الشعر بالفصاحة والبلاغة وروعة البيان والبديع و جودة النظم والتركيب[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]ولما انتشرت العقيدة الربانية الإسلامية عبر أرجاء الجزيرة العربية ووسط آسيا إلى بحر الظلمات ومشارف ڤيينا وحدود فرنسا كانت اللغة العربية أداة للتواصل والتفاهم مع الآخر [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وقد اقترن القرآن بهذه اللغة البيانية السامية، وأضحت مظهرا من مظاهر الإعجاز القرآني عند عبد القاهر الجرجاني و أبي بكرالباقلاني وآخرين كثيرين ؛ لأن هذه اللغة ترجمت لنا البلاغة الربانية في أعلى مستوياتها مجازا وفصاحة وتعبيرا ونظما ومقصدية، فعجز المبدعون والمثقفون العرب عن محاكاتها والسير على منوالها[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ومع العصر الأموي، ستعرب الدواوين خاصة في عهد عبد الملك بن مروان، وستجمع المعارف والعلوم في مصنفات وكتب ومؤلفات وستكتب باللغة العربية باعتبارها لغة الإسلام والحضارة العربية الإسلامية[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]هذا، وستعرف اللغة العربية أوجها الحضاري والإشعاعي مع الدولة العباسية التي ستمتد في رقعة شاسعة ولاسيما مع عهد السلاطين الثلاثة[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]: [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]أبي جعفر المنصور والمأمون وهارون الرشيد[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وستحظى اللغة العربية بأهمية كبرى باعتبارها لغة الترجمة لفكر اللغات الأجنبية كاليونانية والفارسية والهندية والرومانية كما يتمظهر ذلك واضحا في بيت الحكمة الذي أسسه الخليفة المأمون لنقل الإرث الثقافي اليوناني إلى اللغة العربية[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وفي هذه الفترة انتشرت المعارف والعلوم وازدهر الأدب العربي وانفتحت اللغة العربية على قواميس ولغات وألسنة أخرى من باب التلاقح والاحتكاك الحضاري والمثاقفة[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وصارت اللغة العربية لغة العلم والرياضيات والفلك والهندسة والمنطق والفلسفة والتصوف والفلاحة والصناعة والاقتصاد، وانتعشت بفضل غيرة العلماء عليها وانكبابهم على البحث العلمي والاختراع والتجريب والتحصيل المعرفي والتصنيف في شتى المجالات التي اعترف المستشرقون الغربيون بريادة العرب فيها كما نجد عند العالمة الألمانية زيغريد هونكه في كتابها القيم[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]" [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]شمس العرب تسطع على الغرب[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]". [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وانتقلت الحضارة العلمية والأدبية والتقنية إلى أوربا عبر إيطاليا والأندلس والحروب الصليبية وطرق التجارة ، وتعلم الأوربيون اللغة العربية وآدابها وعلومها في طليطلة وفاس ومدن المغرب العربي ، وكانت أوربا في تلك الفترة تعيش في ظلمة العصور الوسطى بينما المسلمون كانوا يعيشون في زمن الأنوار والانتعاش الحضاري[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]بيد أن انحراف المسلمين عن تعاليم الإسلام وهدي النبي الكريم جعلهم أذلة بعد أن كانوا أسيادا، فسلط الله عليهم كثيرا من الغزاة والأعداء يذيقونهم أنواعا شتى من الهون والسوء و الويلات كالاستبداد والاستعباد والاستعمار والقتل والذبح والتجويع مع المغول والأتـراك والدول الغربية الإمبريالية والحليفة اللعينة إسرائيل[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]فآل العالم الإسلامي إلى هاوية الانحطاط والتخلف عن ركب التقدم التنموي الذي سبق إليه الأوربيون والأمريكيون بفضل اهتمامهم بالعلم وتشجيع العلماء[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وكان من نتائج هذا التخلف تراجع وضعية اللغة العربية في العالم العربي والإسلامي وتشكيك الناس في منظومتها اللسنية والتداولية؛ لأنها لم تعد بالنسبة إليهم لغة الحضارة والعلم والتكنولوجيا، بل لغة الماضي والتراث والبداوة والأسلاف[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ومن ثم، انتقل المثقفون العرب إلى سجال جدلي كبير حول موضوع اللغة الفصحى وقضية الأصالة والمعاصرة وكيفية التعامل مع الغرب منذ عصر النهضة إلى يومنا هذا[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وكان السؤال الجوهري المطروح[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]: [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]لماذا تقدم الغرب وتأخر المسلمون؟ وكانت اللغة حاضرة في هذا النقاش والسجال، فهناك من يدعو إلى تطوير اللغة العربية وتهذيبها وذلك بالرجوع إلى لغة الماضي ، وهناك من يدعو إلى استخدام العاميات بدلا من الفصحى التراثية كما عند سلامة موسى ، وهناك من يرفض استخدام اللغة العربية وينادي بضرورة استعمال اللغات الأجنبية في دواليب الحكم والإدارة والاقتصاد والتعليم من أجل التقدم وتحقيق التنمية والازدهار كدعوة كمال أتاتورك في تركيا ورجال التقنية ودعاة التغريب الليبرالي من العرب والمسلمين[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]ومع القرن العشرين وازدهار الثورة الصناعية و تطور الاكتشافات العلمية والتقنية، أضحت اللغات الأجنبية وخاصة اللغة الإنجليزية ذات قيمة كبرى في التواصل ونقل التكنولوجيا[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]واقترنت هذه اللغات بتطور الاقتصاد الرأسمالي والمخترعات الحديثة وتقنيات التواصل الرقمي والفضائي والإعلامي، و ترتب عن هذا أن غدت أداة للتدريس في الجامعات والتكوين والتراسل والدخول في العولمة واستيراد الأسلحة ونقل نتائج الطب ونظريات العلوم والآداب[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وهمشت اللغات الوطنية للشعوب المغلوبة على أمرها كالدول العربية والإفريقية والآسيوية[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وكل من أراد أن يتحضر أو يريد الحصول على الشغل فلابد أن يتمكن من اللغات الأجنبية لمسايرة متطلبات الانفتاح وجدلية التواصل وخصوصيات العالم الجديد الذي يسبح في قرية صغيرة وعالم جديد ذي القطب الواحد[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]*2- *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*أسباب العجز عن الإبداع باللغة العربية*[/SIZE]*:*
[SIZE=+0]ثمة عدة أسباب التي تمنع الإنسان العربي وتبعده عن الإبداع وتثبط قدراته الإنتاجية وتحول بينه وبين الاشتغال بالحث العلمي، ويمكن حصرها في السبب الجوهري الذي يتمثل في خروجنا عن سنة نبينا وعدم فهمنا جيدا لتعاليم القرآن ومبادئ الإسلام السمحة التي تدعو المسلمين قاطبة إلى التوحيد والابتعاد عن الضلال والانسياق وراء الأهواء والاهتمام بالعلم وتشجيع العلماء وربط البحث العلمي بالأخلاق وتحقيق منافع الناس، ناهيك عن ظاهرة الاستعمار التي تتخذ وجوها عدة ظاهرة ومضمرة والتي تقف في وجه تقدم الشعوب الإسلامية عن طريق العدوان والترهيب والتهديد والتجويع[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ولا ننسى كذلك أن معظم الأنظمة العربية غير ديمقراطية تحارب شعوبها وتقف في وجه علمائها بالمرصاد والتجويع والنفي والاعتقال والإعدام ﴿العراق مثلا…﴾، كما تهمل البحث العلمي ولا تعيره أدنى اهتمام ولا تخصص له ما يستحقه من إمكانيات مادية ومالية وبشرية لتحقيق طفرة تكنولوجية وتنمية علمية [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]كما تتخبط سائرشعوبنا المتخلفة في أزمات اجتماعية واقتصادية وثقافية خطيرة من الصعب حلها لتشابك العوامل والأسباب [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وكانت لهذه المثبطات تأثير كبير على مؤسساتنا ومعاهدنا وجامعاتنا التي لم تعد قادرة على مواكبة التطورات العلمية الهائلة والمخترعات التقنية العديدة التي شهدتها العقود الأخيرة وخاصة في مجال المعرفة الرقمية والاتصالات والاقتصاد[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وأصبحت اللغة العربية عاجزة عن منافسة اللغات الأجنبية ومن بينها الإنجليزية التي أصبحت لغة العلم والتكنولوجيا[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]والسبب في ذلك قصور العرب والمسلمين عن الإبداع والاختراع والاكتشاف، والاتكال على الغرب في استيراد النظريات ونقل التكنولوجيا والمعارف العلمية التي استوجبت الإلمام بهذه اللغات للتدريس بها، والتعامل بها في الأسواق والإدارة ومراكز التعليم[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وكان من نتائج هذا أن تخلى الباحثون العرب والعلماء المسلمون عن توظيف اللغة العربية لأنها لم تعد لغة العلم ، كما أن جل المخترعات والمنجزات المعرفية والفنية والأدبية تكتب باسم أصحابها وبمصطلحات أجنبية من الصعب ترجمتها أو تعريبها أو تحويرها توليدا أو اشتقاقا[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]كما أن اللغة لها علاقة جدلية بالفكر، فكلما كان هناك إبداع فكري متطور كانت اللغة على حال هذا الفكر، وكلما انحط الفكر كانت اللغة على منواله منحطة ومتخلفة وعاجزة عن المواكبة والمسايرة[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]ومن الأسباب التي تجعلنا أيضا غير قادرين على الإبداع العلمي والإنتاج التكنولوجي والثقافي باللغة العربية تبعيتنا للغرب حيث أصبحنا دولا محيطة نسير في فلك دول المركز نستورد كل شيء من هذه الدول المتقدمة ، ومن ثم صرنا عالة على الغير مستهلكين غير منتجين ولا مبدعين[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]كما أن انعدام الوعي وعدم الثقة في قدراتنا وعدم الاعتزاز بلغاتنا يمنعنا من التعبير بالعربية ونلتجئ إلى اللغات الأخرى قصد إعداد البحوث والمقالات والكتب قصد اللحاق بالركب الحضاري العالمي ، ناهيك عن الواقع البيداغوجي وخاصة في مجال التقويم والمراقبة المستمرة والدوسيمولوجيا[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]" [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]علم الامتحانات[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]" [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]لبعض الدول كالمغرب الذي يرفع من معاملات اللغات الأجنبية كالفرنسية في الأقسام العلمية لتمكين التلاميذ من إتقانها للتكيف مع التغيرات المستجدة في الساحة العلمية والتقنية الدولية على حساب اللغة الوطنية لأسباب سياسية وضغوطات دولية وإرضاء لمقررات الفرانكفونية[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وما استحداث مادة الترجمة في التعليم الثانوي المغربي في الأقسام العلمية والتقنية إلا لإنقاذ الوضع المتردي في المجال التعليمي وإيجاد الحلول الترقيعية بدلا من الإصلاح الجوهري والحقيقي[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ويلاحظ بشكل جلي أن هناك انقطاعا بين المستويات التعليمية في بعض الدول في تدريس لغات المسالك العلمية[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]فالمغرب مثلا يدرس المعارف العلمية باللغة العربية حتى الثانوي ، ولكنه في الجامعة يستعمل الفرنسية وفي جامعة الأخوين بمدينة إيفران يستخدم اللغة الإنجليزية ؛مما يحدث هذا بلبلة في نظامنا التعليمي الوطني ويزعزع ثقة الشعب في اللغة العربية ويؤدي إلى عزوف التلاميذ عن متابعة الدراسة بالشعب العلمية فيلتجئون إلى الشعب الأدبية والاقتصادية والقانونية[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]كما يساهم الإعلام والاقتصاد والواقع الديداكتيكي في تهميش اللغة العربية وتقوية اللغات الأجنبية من خلال استخدام الإشهاربملفوظات أجنبية وأيقونات ومسبوكات بصرية تحيل على الثقافة الغربية، وحتى المنتجات والبضائع تسجل عليها علامات لغوية أجنبية [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]أما الواقع التدريسي اليومي للغة العربية فما يزال يستعمل لغة عربية جافة بأساليب عتيقة في سياق [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]" [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]قل ولا تقل[/SIZE]".
[SIZE=+0]هذا، وقد دفعت العولمة كثيرا من اللغات الوطنية للشعوب الضعيفة المغلوبة أو التابعة لدول الشمال أو المنطوية على نفسها انغلاقا وحصارا إلى الاندثار والموت، وبالتالي تعززت اللغة الإنجليزية باعتبارها لغة الحضارة والحياة المعاصرة والتواصل العالمي؛ مما أثر ذلك سلبا على الإنسان العربي ولغته التي لم تعد قادرة على المواكبة الفورية للمستجدات المعرفية والعلمية والتقنية المعاصرة الهائلة في زخمها الإنتاجي بعد تطور الوسائل الرقمية والأقمار الفضائية الاصطناعية بسبب انعدام الاستراتيجيات السياسية والتربوية الحقيقية الكفيلة بتطوير اللغة العربية وتهذيبها وجعلها لغة العلم والتقنية والتدريس والمعاملات الإدارية والاقتصادية[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]كما أن غياب التداول البرجماتي للغة العربية وضعف البحث اللساني التطبيقي ونفور العرب من استخدام لغتهم في الشارع والتواصل اليومي جعل اللغة العربية تتراجع يوما عن يوم[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]وهكذا نستنتج مما سلف ذكره أن هناك عوامل داخلية ذاتية وعوامل خارجية موضوعية كانت السبب وراء عدم قدرتنا على الإبداع والإنتاج العلمي والتقني والثقافي باللغة العربية[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]*3- *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*هل تصلح اللغة العربية لأن تكون أداة العلم والتكنولوجيا؟*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]إن اللغة العربية صالحة لأن تكون وعاء حاملا للعلوم والتكنولوجيا، والدليل على ذلك أنها بفخامة ألفاظها ونصاعة بيانها وجزالة كلماتها وصرامة تركيبها كانت لغة العلم والفنون والآداب في العصر العباسي يقبل عليها الأجانب لتعلمها ومدارستها والبحث من خلالها، كما كانت اللغة المفضلة لكثير من الشعوب والأجناس كفارس والأندلس ودول الغرب الإسلامي[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ولقد انتقلت كثير من المؤلفات والمصنفات إلى أوربا باللغة العربية، و تم نقل محتوياتها وتمثل مضامينها عن طريق الترجمة كما فعل كثير من العلماء والمستشرقين الغربيين مع ابن رشد وابن سينا والزوهري والخوارزمي وابن النفيس…[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]وقد قلنا سابقا[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]: [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]إن اللغة مرتبطة بمستوى الفكر، لأن الفكر هو الذي يصنع اللغة في نفس الوقت تصنعه اللغة كما قال جون دو لاكروا [/SIZE]Lacroix[SIZE=+0]، كما أن الفكر جسد اللغة واللغة هي ثوب الفكر كما ينص على ذلك موريس ميرلوبونتي [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Maurice Merleau-Ponty . [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]فإذا كانت الأمة متقدمة على صعيد العلوم والتكنولوجيا والفنون والآداب ، حتما ستتقدم اللغة بدورها مادامت هي حاملة للفكر وأداة للتواصل والتبليغ ، والدليل على ذلك أيضا اللغة اليابانية التي أصبحت لغة متقدمة إلى جانب عملتها الثمينة بفضل تقدم صناعتها ذات التقنية العالية وسيطرتها على معظم أسواق العالم حتى أصبحت منتجاتها تهدد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والدول الأوربية الغربية حتى في عقر دارها[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وهنا أستشهد بقصيدة حافظ إبراهيم الشاعر المصري المعروف في حديثه عن اللغة العربية التي تعبر خير تعبير عما نحن بصدده الآن في هذا المقام[/SIZE]:
[SIZE=+0]رجعت لنفسي فاتهمت حصاتي وناديت قومـــي فاحتسبت حياتـي رموني بعقم في الشباب وليتني عقمت فلم أجــــزع لقول عـــداتي ولدت ولما لم أجد لعـرائــــسي رجالا وأكــفــــاء وأدت بنـــــــاتي وسعت كتاب الله لفظا وغايـــــة وما ضقــــت عن آي به وعــظات فكيف أضيق اليوم عن وصف آلة وتنسيــق أسمـــاء لمختـــــرعات[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]وهكذا يتبين لنا أن اللغة العربية ليست ضيقة ولا عاجزة عن المواكبة لنتائج العلم، بل هي صالحة للتدريس العلمي والتقني بسبب اتساع طاقتها الاستيعابية المعجمية بالمقارنة مع اللغات الأجنبية[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ومن المزايا الإيجابية للغة العربية أنها تستفيد من ظاهرة الإعراب والتوليد والاشتقاق بكل أنواعه و من ظاهرة التعريب والتعجيم، وكل هذا يساعدها على الانفتاح والاستفادة من كل لغات العالم[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ويزيدها شرفا أن الله حمل القرآن المكتوب بالبيان العربي ولغته الرائعة كثيرا من الحقائق العلمية كالتي تتعلق بالأجنة والفلك والطبيعة… فكيف يعقل اليوم القول بأن لغتنا العربية غير صالحة أو غير قادرة على استيعاب المستجدات الاقتصادية ومسايرة النظريات العلمية والتقنية والتعبير عنها فهما وتفسيرا وتطبيقا؟[/SIZE]!.
[SIZE=+0]ويلاحظ أن ثمة شعوبا تعتز كثيرا بلغتها الوطنية والقومية، ولا تريد أن تفرط فيها أو تبتعد عنها قيد أنملة، فجعلتها لغة التدريس والتخاطب والتداول اليومي في كل الأمكنة والمنابر والمؤسسات، تدرس بها العلوم والتقنيات ، تتعامل بها المقاولات والشركات ولو كانت هذه اللغات غير عملية على مستوى الكتابة والتواصل الخارجي كاللغة الصينية واليابانية واللغة العبرية بالنسبة لإسرائيل التي اندثرت فتم إحياؤها من جديد[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ولا ننسى كذلك أن سهولة العربية ومرونتها أنسب للإبداع العلمي من اللغات الأخرى، خاصة إذا اجتهدنا في إيجاد حلول مناسبة لقضية الترميز والمصطلحات والمفاهيم العلمية والتقنية والمنطقية ودعمناها بالبحث العلمي والإنتاج الصناعي والعسكري والإبداع الفني والأدبي والثقافي[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]*4- *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*هل تصلح اللغة العربية كاللغة الفرنسية والإنجليزية لتدريس المواد العلمية المتنوعة؟*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]من المعلوم أن الشعوب العربية المغلوبة على أمرها بدأت تستعين باللغات الأجنبية في تدريس العلوم والتقنيات والاقتصاد والإدارة؛ لما لهذه اللغات الخارجية من قوة سياسية واقتصادية وعلمية وحضارية بله عن تقاعس أبناء اللغة العربية عن المساهمة في إثراء الساحة الإنسانية بالمخترعات والمعارف والاكتشافات والنظريات لأسباب عدة لاداعي لتفصيلها هنا مرة أخرى[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]فهكذا نجد دولا مثل[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]: [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]المغرب وتونس ولبنان تلتجئ إلى اللغة الفرنسية لنقل التكنولوجيا وترجمة الفكر العلمي تحت باب التعريب والتعجيم، كما أن دول الخليج ومصر بدأت تتكئ على اللغة الإنجليزية نظرا لانفتاحها الكبير على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحليفتها إنجلترا في شتى المجالات الاقتصادية والعسكرية والاجتماعية والثقافية والتعليمية[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ويمكن أن نلاحظ تناقضات غريبة في هذه الدول التي تدعو إلى التعريب وتجعل اللغة العربية في أولى الأولويات في دستورها، لكن في الواقع تعتمد على اللغات الأجنبية في التسيير والتدبير وتدريس العلوم في المعاهد والجامعات ، بل هناك دعوات ديماغوجية وسياسوية إلى ضرورة استخدام العاميات العربية كمصر مثلا، واللهجات المحلية كالأمازيغية في الجزائر والمغرب ، والكردية في العراق[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]كما أن تجربة التعريب في سوريا والجزائر لم تعط أكلها الحقيقي نظرا للتطبيقات الارتجالية والسطحية في مجالات ضيقة ومحصورة، وغياب روح الاجتهاد الحقيقي والإبداع والابتكار في مجال العلوم والتقنيات، وعدم مواكبة اللغة العربية فيها للبحث العلمي الغربي أوالمساهمة في الإنتاج العلمي والتقني والنظري[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ومن هنا نقول[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]: [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]إن اللغة العربية لكي تكون لغة علم وتقنية لابد من رجال علماء أكفاء وسياسات تنموية ديمقراطية عادلة وتشجيع كبير للعلماء، ولابد أيضا من الانطلاق من فلسفة قومية عربية إسلامية تستهدف التقدم والتخلي عن التخلف والاستبداد واحتقار الإنسان المسلم والعربي على حد سواء[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]و أخيرا، يمكن أن نختزل الجواب عن هذا السؤال في عامل الثقة والوعي والاعتزاز بلغتنا ولغة القران الكريم الذي شرفنا الله بها عن سائر الأقوام، ويعد استخدامها في العصور الوسطى في التصنيف العلمي والتأليف التقني دليلا ساطعا على أهميتها وتفوقها وقوتها التداولية ومكانتها السامية[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]*5- *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*هل تدريس العلوم بالعربية له نتائج وخيمة على مسيرة النهضة والتقدم العربي؟*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]كثير من السياسيين والمثقفين والخبراء يرون أن استخدام اللغة العربية في تدريس العلوم والتكنولوجيا له مخاطر هائلة قد تسبب في الانغلاق والتحجر والتخلف والتأخر، وأن ذلك سيحول دون تقدمنا وإسهامنا في مسيرة التطور والتقدم العالمي[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وهذا الحكم صحيح إذا بقينا مكتوفي الأيدي عاجزين عن الإبداع والإنتاج الصناعي والخدماتي والتقني والفني والأدبي، عالة على الغرب و متكلين على الآخرين نستورد منهم نظرياتهم ومنجزاتهم المعرفية النظرية والتطبيقية، بطبيعة الحال ستكون اللغة العربية دائما في مؤخرة اللغات العالمية تعتمد على الترجمة والاشتقاق والتوليد والتعريب السطحي[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وفي الحقيقة يرتبط تقدم اللغة دائما بتقدم فكر الأمة وإبداعها وإنتاجها[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]وعندما نطالب بتدريس العلوم باللغة العربية لا يعني هذا عدم الانفتاح على اللغات الأخرى والانطواء على الذات، فلغتنا قابلة للحوار والاختلاف والمثاقفة منذ القديم أثناء احتكاكها مع الشعوب المجاورة[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]. [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ولكن أن نفرط في لغتنا ونرجح كفة لغات أخرى كاللغات الأجنبية والعاميات واللهجات المحلية فهذا ما لا نرضاه للغتنا القومية؛ لأن اللغة هي أس الحضارة والثقافة لكل أمة ، وعليها أن تكون لسان الحداثة والتقدم والحياة الحاضرة مسايرة للمستجدات الآنية ومتطلبات العصر[/SIZE].
[SIZE=+0]*6- *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*توصيات ومقترحات*[/SIZE]*:*
[SIZE=+0]ويمكن أن نحدد مجموعة من التوصيات والمقترحات التي نراها ضرورية للخروج من شرنقة التخلف والتبعية والقدرة على مواكبة التطورات العلمية والتقنية للحاق بركب التنمية وتحقيق الازدهار والرفاهية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية ويمكن حصرها في النقط التالية[/SIZE]:
[SIZE=+0]1- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]الدعوة إلى تعريب حقيقي للمعارف العلمية والتقنية بدلا من الترجمة الحرفية السطحية؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]2- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]تشجيع العلماء وتحفيزهم ماديا وماليا ومعنويا قصد دفعهم نحو الإبداع والإنتاج؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]3- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]الاهتمام بالبحث العلمي وتخصيص كل الإمكانيات لدعمه وتقويته وأجرأته ميدانيا وتطبيقيا؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]4- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]استخدام اللغة العربية في كل أسلاك التعليم وإعادة الثقة في ذواتنا وقدراتنا وأصالتنا، والوعي بأهمية هذه اللغة وقدرتها على المواكبة والمسايرة لكل مستجدات العلم والتكنولوجيا؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]5- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ضرورة القيام بإصلاح بيداغوجي وديداكتيكي حقيقي يرفع من قيمة اللغة العربية من خلال إعادة النظر في مقاييسها التقويمية وأساليب تدريسها ومقرراتها ومناهجها؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]6- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]تفعيل المجامع اللغوية العربية والمؤسسات الساهرة على التعريب ونشر اللغة العربية وثقافتها على تنفيذ التزاماتها والسهر على تطبيقها في الميدان ؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]7- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]خلق رؤية إستراتيجية قريبة المدى أو بعيدة المراقي، أو وضع خطة مستقبلية لتطوير اللغة العربية وتهذيبها وترقيتها وتحسين أساليبها والعمل على نشرها اقتداء بفرنسا وسياستها الفرانكفونية؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]8- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]السهر على تكوين أساتذة الجامعات باللغة العربية وخاصة الذين تلقوا معارفهم في المراكز الأجنبية أو تابعوا دراساتهم العليا في جامعات الغرب؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]9- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]الابتعاد عن التبعية للغرب والاعتماد على قدراتنا الذاتية واحترام خصوصياتنا الحضارية والثقافية؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]10- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]تفعيل دور وسائل الإعلام والإعلان لخدمة اللغة العربية وتطويرها وجعلها لغة التداول والحوار؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]11- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]فرض اللغة العربية في مؤسساتنا الاقتصادية والإدارية والتربوية والملتقيات والمؤتمرات العلمية والسياسية؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]12- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]إنشاء كليات ومراكز ومعاهد تهتم باللغة العربية وتسهر على تطويرها وتحسين طرائق تعلمها للعرب والمسلمين والأجانب وجالياتنا في الخارج؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]13- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ألا يقتصر هذا التطوير على العلوم والتقنيات، بل يشمل أيضا ميادين الآداب والفنون في إطار نسق شامل وكلي ومتعدد الأوجه؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]14- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]تشجيع كل أفراد الأمة على الاختراع والاكتشاف والإبداع والعمل والإنتاج؛ لأن اللغة تتقدم بتقدم الفكر وتنحط بانحطاطه؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]15- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]تخصيص الجوائز المادية والمالية للباحثين العرب والمسلمين وحتى للأجانب على غرار جائزة نوبل بشرط أن يوظفوا اللغة العربية ، و تقديم كل التشجيعات المعنوية والرمزية لكل من يساهم في رفع قاطرة التنمية وتطوير المعرفة العلمية والتقنية والأدبية والفنية وذلك باستخدام اللغة العربية؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]16- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]توفير مطابع كافية لنشر الكتب العلمية والتقنية باللغة العربية، و والإكثار من دور التوزيع في كل مناطق العالم العربي والإسلامي لمحاربة الأمية ونقل المعرفة وتسهيل تبادل المعارف ونقل الخبرات العلمية والتقنية والفنية والأدبية؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]17- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]توفير مكتبات ومصادر ومراجع باللغة العربية في مجال العلوم والتقنيات أثناء إعداد البحوث والدروس والمحاضرات والرسائل والأطاريح الجامعية ؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]18- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]ربط اللغة العربية بالتكنولوجيا الرقمية و شبكة الاتصالات الأرضية والفضائية المتطورة؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]19- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]العمل على فرض اللغة العربية في المحافل الدولية والمنظمات التابعة للأمم المتحدة؛ [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]20- [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]أن تكون هناك إرادة حقيقية فاعلة في تنفيذ التوصيات وترجمة المقررات والمقترحات التي تخص تنمية اللغة العربية وتطويرها ودعمها في الواقع العملي والإجرائي لتستجيب لكل مستجدات التطور العلمي والتكنولوجي لكي لاتصبح مجرد شعارات وأحلام طوباوية أو مجرد حبر على ورق[/SIZE].


----------



## mmken2010 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء نعيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed.Osman (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------

